# I need /dev/input/event*



## antolap (Aug 20, 2018)

to run a program, I need /dev/input/event* files
I'm using FreeBSD 11.2
is there a way to have those files in FreeBSD ?

thanks


----------



## leebrown66 (Aug 20, 2018)

I'm guessing you are running a linux program, use linux compatibility.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 20, 2018)

antolap said:


> to run a program



What kind of program?


----------



## antolap (Aug 20, 2018)

I want to run this:
https://github.com/pticon/klog


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 20, 2018)

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-current/2017-January/064394.html


----------

